# Arch Linux  Wie xorg aufrufen



## janix (28. April 2010)

Hallo,
Nach Ubuntu habe ich nun Arch Linux installiert, um es kennenzulernen. Die Installation war problemlos - dank der guten Anleitung. Mit pacman habe ich xorg und xfce4 runtergeladen und wollte sie starten. Von der bash aus habe ich eingegeben:  
*exec xorg*
Es kam die Meldung 
*-bash: exec: xfce44: Nicht gefunden*. 
Bei xfce passierte das gleiche.
Ist der aufruf *exec* richtig?
Muß ich vorher noch etwas konfigurireren?
Wo sind überhaupt die geladenen Programme gespeichert? In /boot oder /home?
Leider sind meine Linux-Grundkentnisse sehr bescheiden und  finde leider auch keine vernünftige Grundlagenbeschreibung. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip auch dafür geben.
Vielen Dank
Jan


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. April 2010)

Heruntergeladene Pakete werden von pacman im Cache gespeichert. Der befindet sich in /var/cache/pacman. Die Installierten Programme allerdings typischer weise unter /usr wie bei den meisten Distributionen und ihre Konfigurationsdateien in /etc.
Allerdings ist das sehr vom Programm und der Distribution abhängig. Ich würde dir jetzt spontan vorschlagen dir mal die Archlinux Wiki Seite zu Desktopmanagern anzuschaun. Dort steht wie du alles richtig installierst und konfigurierst. Auch kannst du gleich sehn wie du einen Loginmanager installieren würdest wie etwa GDM.

Xorg Installation und Einrichtung (Englisch)

XFCE Installation und Einrichtung (ebenfalls Englisch

Der Wiki hat an und für sich ne recht hohe Quallität nur muss man teilweise selbst abschätzen in wie weit eine Beschreibung auf einen zutrifft oder ob sie noch aktuell ist.

Und zu /boot und /home: Prinzipiell haben diese beiden Verzeichnisse nichts mit installierten Programmen zu tun. Zumindestens nicht so weit dies Systemweit geschieht. In /boot liegen ausschließlich Dateien, die mit dem Boot des Systems zusammenhängen und auch dort nur so weit bis der Kernel gestartet wurde. D.h. dort liegen Grub und die Kernelimages. In /home befinden sich die Verzeichnisse der einzelnen User in denen der jeweilige User eigenlich machen kann was er will. Frei nach dem Motto my home is my castle ist er in den Grenzen dieses Verzeichnisses quasi root. Das bedeutet man kann hier Programme und alles mögliche speichern, ausführen etc. Normalerweise nutzt man es als eine Art eigene Datein wie du unter Ubuntu schon gesehn haben wirst. Wichtig am Home ist aber noch, dass hier die individuellen Einstellungen des Nutzers gespeichert sind.


----------

